# Purple Baby Sweater free knitting pattern and How to knit videos.



## cmsezto

How to knit a Seamless Braided Cable Baby Sweater Videos for beginners.
(Part 1 to 5)
Part 1 link: 



Part 2 link: 



Part 3 link: 



Part 4 link: 



Part 5 link: 




How to weave in the ends for a knitted sweater video link:


----------



## PointySticksNStones

Thank you so much for the links. This is a beautiful sweater.


----------



## SilverWeb

What a gorgeous sweater! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Katsch

thanks for sharing, beautiful sweater


----------



## richy

Love pattern - thanks for sharing.


----------



## dizzydean

Is there a way to print out the pattern without watching youtube thanks


----------



## jmai5421

Love the pattern. Thanks for sharing. I was also hoping there would be a way to print out the pattern.


----------



## Windbeam

Beautiful!


----------



## Eugenia Poulos

Thank you .


----------



## Diane D

what program do you use to download these videos?


----------



## nemcfo

Thanks for the videos. Would love a printed pattern.


----------



## tricia488

Yes, it would be nice if this was added to her Ravelry patterns.


----------



## Diane D

do what i am doing, what video and write down the pattern lol


----------



## bonniebb

How do you print the pattern? thank you


----------



## Lafemmefran

Beautiful sweater. Do you happen to have a written pattern for it?


----------



## peaches13

This is gorgeous----but I can't find the pattern?? I went to the place referenced???? on the Youtube videos there's no place I could find it??? 

PLEASE send or tell where I can find it!!

Thanks!!


----------



## salsalady

hi, would also like a written pattern. thank you Lorene


----------



## KnitterNatalie

Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Diane D

hmmm i dont see the collar section only the body and the sleeves...am i missing something???? or is rows 121-125 the collar??


----------



## Diane D

you cant you either do it with the youtube running, or you do what i did, watched and wrote down....


----------



## Diane D

you cant you either do it with the youtube running, or you do what i did, watched and wrote down....


----------



## Mercury

Printed pattern please.


----------



## suef3711

Is the only way to get this pattern is watching it on U-tube? Is it written down somewhere. I check ravelry but it is not listed there either. Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## jmai5421

suef3711 said:


> Is the only way to get this pattern is watching it on U-tube? Is it written down somewhere. I check ravelry but it is not listed there either. Please advise.
> 
> Thanks


I PM'd her to see if she had a printed pattern. I tried to copy from the videos but it ended up a mess. I was sure I had missed something. It is such a pretty pattern and I like the idea of top down.


----------



## peaches13

Wow! Here's hoping that after all these requests, we can all get that gorgeous
pattern. Thanks for adding to mine!. It's so frustrating to know that a great knit pattern is out there and you can't find it!! There must be an easier way.


----------



## Diane D

Diane D said:


> hmmm i dont see the collar section only the body and the sleeves...am i missing something???? or is rows 121-125 the collar??


Okay, i am answering my own question. Busy knitting this and it looks like you start with the collar. Making my sweater in red... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Karzie

It's a great little sweater, but I would love a written pattern as well.


----------



## tookie

Gorgeous sweater. However, I would need a written pattern also.


----------



## littletreasure

I too vote for a written pattern. I'd even buy it! Could someone please persuade the originator to produce a written version.


----------



## DianePW

Is there a printed pattern for this adorable sweater?


----------



## Diane D

I will try and type it up for you....so far so good.


----------



## Lafemmefran

Diane D said:


> I will try and type it up for you....so far so good.


I appreciate the effort you are going through to type it up. Thank you.


----------



## Karzie

I, too, thank you for the efforts you are going through to provide us with a pattern.


----------



## Winston's Mommy

Diane D said:


> do what i am doing, what video and write down the pattern lol


I did that, maybe I missed something, but there was no reference as to how much or what kind of yarn was used. Also, regarding the sleeves, how long to make them and it didn't specify ribbing at the end of the sleeve. I guess I could guesstimate, but would prefer more exact instructions. What did you think?


----------



## Winston's Mommy

Diane D said:


> do what i am doing, what video and write down the pattern lol


I did that, maybe I missed something, but there was no reference as to how much or what kind of yarn was used. Also, regarding the sleeves, how long to make them and it didn't specify ribbing at the end of the sleeve.  I guess I could guesstimate, but would prefer more exact instructions. What did you think?


----------



## jmai5421

Diane D said:


> I will try and type it up for you....so far so good.


I really appreciate that. I tried with the videos but they went faster than I could write. It seemed there were some skips in the pattern row numbers. I am sure it is there somewhere but I couldn't find it.
Thanks so much DianeD. The written pattern would sure help.


----------



## DianePW

Thank you very much


----------



## Diane D

Finished typing it, now knitting from it to make sure its correct.


----------



## sewnhair

This sweater is GORGEOUS!!!!! I would also like a written pattern 

Thank You Diane D!!! I will keep watching for it. 

Thank You, cmsezto for posting!!


----------



## cmsezto

I am happy that you all like the purple sweater. It is my own design and I haven't post it written pattern yet. I just finished videos only. As a busy mom, time is not enough for me. I am trying to finish written pattern page in this week. I've got many private messages for the pattern and please forgive me if I can't reply to each and every message. Thanks all again. Christy.


----------



## knitbreak

I love your patterns and added your little girl's pattern that is
also seamless,to my revelry library.Your so generous and I
really appreciate.


----------



## milanp

time worth spend to watch the videos and the information was well informed and cleared, thank you very much for sharing


----------



## Jeanie L

Diane D Thank you so much for going to the bother of printing the pattern out for all of us..Jeanie


----------



## Donnathomp

Looking forward to the pattern. thank you.


----------



## vlau3

cmsezto said:


> I am happy that you all like the purple sweater. It is my own design and I haven't post it written pattern yet. I just finished videos only. As a busy mom, time is not enough for me. I am trying to finish written pattern page in this week. I've got many private messages for the pattern and please forgive me if I can't reply to each and every message. Thanks all again. Christy.


Thank you very much Ms Sezto,it was a beautiful pattern, and a very good video, but we all need something in writing to remind us what to do, please take you time, I am sure we all can wait for it.
Ginnie


----------



## judybug52

What a beautiful sweater. Such lovely work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## missylam

Thank you for sharing, beautiful sweater.


----------



## cmsezto

Hi Friends, Good news! My written pattern page is just published. I can't sleep last night because of high demand for written pattern. I finished it at about 5 early morning today. If you find anything wrong in my pattern, pls let me know. My English is also limited, that's why. The link is 
http://whiteflowerneedle.hubpages.com/hub/Baby-Sweater-Free-Knitting-Pattern-Seamless-Braided-Cable-Baby-Sweater
or you can check in my Ravelry link.


----------



## Diane D

Thank you cmsezto.....


----------



## peaches13

THANK YOU----THANKS FOR TAKING THE TIME TO COPY THIS FOR EVERYONE!!! Didn't see it until just now!!!


----------



## Karzie

Beautiful, beautiful! I can't thank you enough!


----------



## Jean C.

Hi Thank you so much for the written pattern. The sweater is beautiful and so is the child wearing it.


----------



## lesley T

Thank you very much for taking the time to write out this pattern. I shall be starting this ASAP. It is a lovely sweater


----------



## Winston's Mommy

cmsezto said:


> Hi Friends, Good news! My written pattern page is just published. I can't sleep last night because of high demand for written pattern. I finished it at about 5 early morning today. If you find anything wrong in my pattern, pls let me know. My English is also limited, that's why. The link is
> http://whiteflowerneedle.hubpages.com/hub/Baby-Sweater-Free-Knitting-Pattern-Seamless-Braided-Cable-Baby-Sweater
> or you can check in my Ravelry link.


Can't wait to start knitting your beautiful sweater. Thanks a million for sharing!


----------



## salsalady

Thank you so much for taking the time to writ out this pattern for us all. have a new grand niece arrive in a few months want to knit it for her. lorene


----------



## deechilders

Oh my gosh, I spent two days watching and writing this pattern down, and now I see that you published it! LOL

Oh well, I learned a lot by watching your video, and as a dyslectic person, this really helped.
:^)


----------



## judybug52

Thank you for the written pattern. Your daughter is so cute. She reminds me so much of my baby(36 years old now). She is Korean (adopted at 6 months). Looked a lot like your little one. I have never done cables before but I am going to give this pattern a try. Was watching your videos yesterday and they were great. Thanks again. Judy


----------



## DianePW

Thank you for taking the time to write out the pattern. Your daughter reminds me of our two daughters we adopted from China. They are 20 and 21 now. Maybe someday they will be married and give us grandchildren i can knit this cute sweater for .


----------



## sweetnessprecious

It is very kind of you to share such a beautiful pattern. God Bless you.


----------



## liz szczepaniak

Is there no sound on the video


----------



## rjhandmade

cmsezto said:


> I am happy that you all like the purple sweater. It is my own design and I haven't post it written pattern yet. I just finished videos only. As a busy mom, time is not enough for me. I am trying to finish written pattern page in this week. I've got many private messages for the pattern and please forgive me if I can't reply to each and every message. Thanks all again. Christy.


Oh, that will be so wonderful. My daughter is expecting any day our first grandchild and that would be a great sweater when we finally know boy or girl. I have made so many things but am tired of gray, green , yellow, white, and cream. Didn't make anything that took too much work b/c when we see if it is a boy or girl I am sure not much of the other things will be used.


----------



## Donnathomp

Thank you so so much!!!


----------



## Jeanie L

Thank you so much cmsezto for taking the time to write out your beautiful sweater pattern for all of us...


----------



## dizzydean

Thank you so much


----------



## habet

What a wonderful author. A video and directions! Wow. Thank you so much for the wonderful work you shared with us. Your the best!


----------



## tjb2

available on Ravelry free


----------



## Mercury

Thank you very much for giving of your time and talent. May God Bless you always and your little one also.


----------



## donna873

awesome, can't wait to knit this sweater, thank you so much


----------



## Revita

Christy thanks so much for taking your time and helping us out. Thanks for sharing the link for this adorable pattern.


----------



## JJMM88

cmsezto said:


> Hi Friends, Good news! My written pattern page is just published. I can't sleep last night because of high demand for written pattern. I finished it at about 5 early morning today. If you find anything wrong in my pattern, pls let me know. My English is also limited, that's why. The link is
> http://whiteflowerneedle.hubpages.com/hub/Baby-Sweater-Free-Knitting-Pattern-Seamless-Braided-Cable-Baby-Sweater
> or you can check in my Ravelry link.


I need to knit this sweater in size 3T (for a 3 year old girl). Should I use your pattern and just change the knitting needle size from 4 & 6 to 6 & 8?
Thanks!


----------



## DebbieRit

Thank you for sharing with everyone its beautiful and you are to kind to have made it a step by step video and the patience to go slow for all to follow you . And the written pattern for all to learn to make a beautiful sweater as you have done .


----------



## knitbreak

Christy, thank you so much.I have 3 nieces expecting over the next 6mos and want to knit this sweater and seamless dress,that you have on revelry.


----------



## Betsiann

I,m at the sleeves now but I don't understand .Pick up stitches of one sleeve plus 4 sts fom cast-on underarms (to avoid any gaps ). Where do you get the 4 sts?
Thanks Elizabeth


----------



## cmsezto

Betsiann said:


> I,m at the sleeves now but I don't understand .Pick up stitches of one sleeve plus 4 sts fom cast-on underarms (to avoid any gaps ). Where do you get the 4 sts?
> Thanks Elizabeth


Pls take a look Part 5 video, it includes details of how to cast on 4 sts underarm.


----------



## Jodie78

cmsezto said:


> How to knit a Seamless Braided Cable Baby Sweater Videos for beginners.
> (Part 1 to 5)
> Part 1 link:
> 
> 
> 
> Part 2 link:
> 
> 
> 
> Part 3 link:
> 
> 
> 
> Part 4 link:
> 
> 
> 
> Part 5 link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to weave in the ends for a knitted sweater video link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the info I so desperately needed.


----------



## Betsiann

Thanks cmsezto,I took the pattern off the computer the following day and did'nt get the 4st add on.Now I know,much appreciated. Lots of fun to knit ,I'm on last sleeve. Elizabeth


----------



## bbyc172

Thank you so much for the pattern waiting for wool to arrive so I can start knitting


----------

